# Rémanence Intel Core Duo



## desertea (11 Mai 2006)

Comme vous êtes nombreux à le savoir, les nouveaux iMac sont touchés pas un problème de "rémanence"

Une discussion était en cours sur ce forum et a été cloturée de façon cavalière. Si ce forum ne permet pas de discuter des réels problèmes rencontrés par les utilisateurs, à quoi sert-il ?     

De plus nombreuses sont les personnes concernées par ce phénonème de "rémanence".(en fait la totalité des iMac Intel sont touchés)

Alors pourquoi le cacher ?     



C'est plus soft là, ça vous convient ?


----------



## xao85 (11 Mai 2006)

C'est quoi un problème de rémanence???


----------



## benjamin (11 Mai 2006)

Oui, c'est plus soft et donne davantage envie de répondre.

Les deux fermetures interviennent après que le sujet a évolué de considérations techniques à une "croisade" (le mot a été lâché dans le sujet en question). Chacun son rôle. Le site, en lien, est là pour alerter, recueillir des témoignages, nourrir un historique, et le fait bien. Ces forums techniques, passée la constatation du problème ("tiens, de la rémanence") pour conseiller et apporter des solutions qui, j'ose le croire, arriveront.

Donc oui, ça peut continuer tout en restant dans le sujet.


----------



## xao85 (11 Mai 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Chacun son rôle. Le site, en lien, est là pour alerter, recueillir des témoignages, nourrir un historique, et le fait bien. Ces forums techniques, passée la constatation du problème ("tiens, de la rémanence") pour conseiller et apporter des solutions qui, j'ose le croire, arriveront.
> 
> Donc oui, ça peut continuer tout en restant dans le sujet./quote]
> Réponse du big boss!!!  Respect
> Mais c'est quoi un problèmem de rémanence???


----------



## desertea (11 Mai 2006)

Je pense que le but de ce forum est avant tout l'entre-aide.  

Le problème qui touche les dernières machines d'Apple est (à mon avis) suffisament important pour que l'on s'y penche.
Il concerne les personnes qui possède déjà leur iMac, ainsi que les futurs acquéreurs.

Si un post ou deux dérapent, il suffit d'avertir leur "propriétaire", pas besoin de "sucrer" le sujet tout entier. (cela s'appelle la "modération")

Donc pour ceux qui sont concernés, ou qui vont l'être, allez faire un tour à l'adresse : *http://www.diesirae.info/imac*   , ceci afin, je comprendre ce phénomène.

Merci à tous ceux qui participe à cette discussion de rester dans le sujet.


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Mai 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est quoi un problèmem de rémanence???


THE DEFINITION...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2006)

desertea a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que le but de ce forum est avant tout l'entre-aide.
> 
> Le problème qui touche les dernières machines d'Apple est (à mon avis) suffisament important pour que l'on s'y penche.
> Il concerne les personnes qui possède déjà leur iMac, ainsi que les futurs acquéreurs.
> ...



Je suis allé voir sur le site de ton lien, j'ai téléchargé la séquence QT, et je l'ai passée image par image. Dans ce cas, la fameuse "barre turquoise" disparaît carrément. Il ne s'agit pas d'un phénomène de rémanence, mais d'une simple illusion d'optique, sinon, ça apparaitraît sur les images fixes.


----------



## desertea (11 Mai 2006)

Le fait de déplacer par exemple la fenêtre de l'application "utilitaire de disque" provoque au niveau des boutons bleus (informations, Monter, Ejecter), des traces blanches (en demi lune), il me semble pourtant quelles existent vraiment, non ???

Ou alors mon iMac est Gérard Majax ?


----------



## mkdg (11 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis allé voir sur le site de ton lien, j'ai téléchargé la séquence QT, et je l'ai passée image par image. Dans ce cas, la fameuse "barre turquoise" disparaît carrément. Il ne s'agit pas d'un phénomène de rémanence, mais d'une simple illusion d'optique, sinon, ça apparaitraît sur les images fixes.



oui c'est normal que la trainée disparaisse en image par image. Car la trainée n'apparait que lorsque la barre bouge et une explication serait que les pixels bleus mettent plus de temps à s'eteindre (rémanence). A priori ce n'est pas un effet d'optique mais bien réel puisqu'on peut même le prendre en photo (voir sur le site du collectif). De plus si c'etait un effet d'optique, on verrait une trainée (de la couleur de la barre et donc pas turquoise) sur tous les écrans, or par exemple sur mon portable, elle n'apparait pas...

Cet effet n'est pas génant pour la plupart des gens, c'est vrai. Vrai aussi que l'imac est très sympa, beau, rapide ... mais cela n'empêche qu'on peut trouver normal d'avoir un ecran correct pour un ordi a 1800 euros !

En tout cas, merci de permettre à nouveau cette discussion qui devrait permettre de nous rassembler et faire passer l'info pour trouver une solution.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2006)

mkdg a dit:
			
		

> oui c'est normal que la trainée disparaisse en image par image. Car la trainée n'apparait que lorsque la barre bouge où alors l'explication serait que les pixels bleus mettent plus de temps à s'eteindre (rémanence). A priori ce n'est pas un effet d'optique mais bien réel puisqu'on peut même le prendre en photo (voir sur le site du collectilf). De plus si c'etait un effet d'optique, on verrait cette trainée turquoise sur tous les écrans, or par exemple sur mon portable, elle n'apparait pas...
> 
> Cet effet n'est pas génant pour la plupart des gens, c'est vrai. Vrai aussi que l'imac est très sympa, beau, rapide ... mais cela n'empêche qu'on peut trouver normal d'avoir un ecran correct pour un ordi a 1800 euros !



Je pensais que la vidéo avait été faite à partir d'un "écran rémanent", et donc que la "rémanence" avait été filmée.




			
				mkdg a dit:
			
		

> En tout merci de permettre à nouveau cette discussion qui devrait permettre de nous rassembler et faire passer l'info pour trouver une solution.



Faire passer l'info, certes, trouver une solution, là, c'est une autre paire de manche. Si un écran à de la rémanence, il n'y a qu'un seul remède, changer d'écran, ce qui n'est pas évident sur un iMac. Disons que la réouverture de ce fil vous permettra d'en parler.

Toutefois, une chose me surprend (techniquement parlant), Apple utilisant à priori les mêmes dalles sur tous les iMac, pourquoi le phénomène ne se manifeste-t-il pas sur les iMac G5 ?


----------



## lawappe (11 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Toutefois, une chose me surprend (techniquement parlant), Apple utilisant à priori les mêmes dalles sur tous les iMac, pourquoi le phénomène ne se manifeste-t-il pas sur les iMac G5 ?



Il apparait parfaiement bien sur les G5 rev C, qui sont les prémices de l'Intel.

J'en profite pour rappeler à tout le monde qu'il existe un moyen très très simple pour mettre en évident ce trainées et sans ambiguités sur son iMac:

Menu Pomme, A propos de ce Mac.

Déplacez la fenêtre horizontalement.

Bonjour les trainées blanches !


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Mai 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Il apparait parfaiement bien sur les G5 rev C, qui sont les prémices de l'Intel.


J'ai aussi un iMac G5 20" reçu le 4 janvier 2006 donc dernière révision, impossible d'observer le phénomène de rémanence... Il semble que les dalles ne soient pas les même que celles des Core Duo.


----------



## lawappe (11 Mai 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> J'ai aussi un iMac G5 20" reçu le 4 janvier 2006 donc dernière révision, impossible d'observer le phénomène de rémanence... Il semble que les dalles ne soient pas les même que celles des Core Duo.



Ok, je le note. C'est surpenant.
Saurais-tu le type de dalle qui équipe ta machine ?


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Mai 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Ok, je le note. C'est surpenant.
> Saurais-tu le type de dalle qui équipe ta machine ?



Malheureusement non...


----------



## mkdg (11 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais que la vidéo avait été faite à partir d'un "écran rémanent", et donc que la "rémanence" avait été filmée.



oui ce film a été fait spécialement pour permettre aux personnes de tester facilement leur écran : les couleurs ont été choisies d'après le thème aqua de Mac OS et la vitesse de défilement choisie de telle sorte que la trainée soit maximale.

J'en conclus que tu as un iMac CD 20 " si tu as vu ces trainées ?


----------



## xao85 (11 Mai 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> THE DEFINITION...




Raaaaa magnifique!!!! J'ai compris!!!!!


----------



## daffyb (11 Mai 2006)

Je confirme, il ne s'agit pas d'un effet d'optique, mais belle et bien d'une piètre qualité de la dalle.
J'ai pu constater cette rémanance parce que j'en ai pris connaissance à la lecture du précédent fil, sinon, je ne l'aurais pas remarqué.
Pour le moment, cela ne me dérange pas et je pense bien que le marketing Apple a, en connaissance de cause, accépté et validé cet écran qui peut parraitre inacceptable pour certain.


----------



## fredzarf (13 Mai 2006)

Pour ceux qui veulent défendre leur cas en justice, Emmanuel de l'UFC Que Choisir lance une procédure sous l'impulsion de Lawappe et du site.





http://www.diesirae.info/imac/6B4DB159-CD67-4B70-A4A5-E5EE4D05AD89/UFC Que Choisir.html

C'est gratuit et plein de promesses... alors que tous ceux qui se sentent lésés foncent ! Il n'y a qu'un courrier à faire ! 

Il faut le maximum de plaintes... a priori *TOUS les iMac Core Duo 20"* sont touchés !

edit : les sous entendu on déjà fait fermer des sujets ...


----------



## etidej (13 Mai 2006)

Après le phénomène de rémanence un autre "problème" si cela en est un, à voir, la dalle serait vraiment de mauvaise facture après le test du doigt sur la dalle l imac 20" laisse une trainé noir par rapport à d'autres écran de la même marque (c d  30").

A suivre donc : ICI


----------



## benjamin (13 Mai 2006)

Je vous en ai fait une news.


----------



## fredzarf (13 Mai 2006)

Merci beaucoup Benjamin. Ceci me réconcilie avec MacG. 
Rendons désormais la discussion encore plus constructive et allons ensemble dans le même sens... pour qu'Apple améliore sans cesse ses produits.


----------



## noAr (13 Mai 2006)

Oui merci, c'est certainement très utile.

noAr


----------



## lawappe (13 Mai 2006)

Je me joins aux remerciements.

Maintenant, il ne faut plus hésiter: envoyons tous ce courrier à UFC Que Choisir, ils n'attendent que celà avant d'intervenir.

Lisez bien TOUTES les informations sur la page du site dédiée à cette action avant de poster la lettre.

N'oubliez pas de me prévenir via le mail pour suivre de près l'évolution 

Je compte sur vous.
Merci.


----------



## eman (13 Mai 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Je me joins aux remerciements.
> 
> Maintenant, il ne faut plus hésiter: envoyons tous ce courrier à UFC Que Choisir, ils n'attendent que celà avant d'intervenir.
> 
> ...


 
Bravo à tous pour votre dévouement et vos actions . Espérons que cela porte ses fruits. 
Petite question: quand pensez-vous que je puisse acheter l'imac 20" car l'attente est très dur.Merci


----------



## lawappe (13 Mai 2006)

eman a dit:
			
		

> Bravo à tous pour votre dévouement et vos actions . Espérons que cela porte ses fruits.
> Petite question: quand pensez-vous que je puisse acheter l'imac 20" car l'attente est très dur.Merci



Nous le saurons quand Apple répondra à nos questions via UFC.


----------



## lawappe (13 Mai 2006)

Fred Mic [ZARF PROD] a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui veulent défendre leur cas en justice, Emmanuel de l'UFC Que Choisir lance une procédure sous l'impulsion de Lawappe et du site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ce n'est pas, en tout cas pour l'instant, une action en justice.
Mais une action appuyée par UFC Que Choisir, qui sera certainement plus efficace qu'une action en justice isolée.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Mai 2006)

je vous souhaite bonne chance,pour ma part et celle de mes compagnons d'infortune ,victimes comme moi du bug du power mac G5 1,8 qui freezait sous Tiger ,il nous a fallu attendre 7 mois pour avoir une solution ,sous la forme d'une MAJ firmware !
bon courage à tous ,soyez tenaces ,n'hésitez pas à relancer Apple ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Mai 2006)

eman a dit:
			
		

> Bravo à tous pour votre dévouement et vos actions . Espérons que cela porte ses fruits.
> Petite question: quand pensez-vous que je puisse acheter l'imac 20" car l'attente est très dur.Merci



achete un mac mini avec l'écran display 20 " ,çà fait la meme chose kasiment!


----------



## radada (16 Mai 2006)

Bon, soit j'ai de la chance, soit je suis aveugle ! Je viens d'acheter un Imac 20 pouces Duo Core Intel et j'ai lu les problèmes rencontrés par d'autres lié à la rémanence. J'ai fait tous les tests, et je ne vois absolument rien d'étrange. J'ai acheté mon Imac chez un revendeur Apple à Montréal, pas sur le site. Je l'ai acheté samedi, donc il y a 2 jours. Le problème a peut-être été corrigé depuis ?


----------



## xao85 (16 Mai 2006)

Bon courage à vous tous, j'espère que la pomme réagiera!


----------



## lawappe (16 Mai 2006)

radada a dit:
			
		

> Bon, soit j'ai de la chance, soit je suis aveugle ! Je viens d'acheter un Imac 20 pouces Duo Core Intel et j'ai lu les problèmes rencontrés par d'autres lié à la rémanence. J'ai fait tous les tests, et je ne vois absolument rien d'étrange. J'ai acheté mon Imac chez un revendeur Apple à Montréal, pas sur le site. Je l'ai acheté samedi, donc il y a 2 jours. Le problème a peut-être été corrigé depuis ?



Salut, nombreux sont ceux qui ne voient pas le problème au premier abord.
Je viens à l'instant de le faire reconnaitre à un client, après 4 ou 5 email dans lesquels il affirmait ne pas être touché. Un autre affirmait ne pas l'être non plus en postant des captures de son écran dans lesquelles on voit très bien le problème !

En ravanche, ayant acheté ton iMac à Montréal, il est possible que tu ais une dalle différente des notres.

Aurais-tu la possibilité de relever sa référence avec Everest (gratuit) pour Windows XP en utilisant BootCamp ?

Merci.


----------



## emeyaenko (16 Mai 2006)

Salut

Je profite de ce sujet car à la base je le pensais basé sur de fausses rumeurs mais j ai constaté à la fnac un imac 20" intel avec un probléme d affichage sur le screen saver flurry avec des lignes noires qui coupent l' écran.....

Je voulais savoir si ce probléme était le même qui touchait frontrow et auquel cas s' il avait été résolu, ou dans le pire des cas s' il s agit du probléme de remanence.....

Ce que je trouve bizzare c est que personne ne le voit à part quelques personnes.....

Merci de me renseigner quand au probléme décris ci-dessus


----------



## DarKOrange (16 Mai 2006)

emeyaenko a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> Je profite de ce sujet car à la base je le pensais basé sur de fausses rumeurs mais j ai constaté à la fnac un imac 20" intel avec un probléme d affichage sur le screen saver flurry avec des lignes noires qui coupent l' écran.....
> 
> ...


Salut et bienvenue sur MacG 

La "rémanence" pas plus que les lignes noires qui coupent l'écran du screen saver Flurry n'a rien à voir avec le problème rencontré avec Front Row. Ce dernier a été réglé par voie logicielle lors de la mise à jour du système en 10.4.5


----------



## emeyaenko (16 Mai 2006)

Le macintel 20" alors a bien des problémes, je voulais me l' acheter mais je vais attendre la révision, et heureusement que je suis passé sur ce site sinon j' allais regretter mon achat...
Il y a beaucoup d' intox sur les forums mais je sais qu aujourd hui sur mac g ce n' est pas le cas, je vais suivre tout ça de près....il ne faut pas se faire arnaquer


----------



## DarKOrange (16 Mai 2006)

Tu peux même suivre l'actualité en direct sur le site et les forums de celui qui est à l'initiative de cette démarche ici : www.diesirae.info/imac


----------



## radada (16 Mai 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Salut, nombreux sont ceux qui ne voient pas le problème au premier abord.
> Je viens à l'instant de le faire reconnaitre à un client, après 4 ou 5 email dans lesquels il affirmait ne pas être touché. Un autre affirmait ne pas l'être non plus en postant des captures de son écran dans lesquelles on voit très bien le problème !
> 
> En ravanche, ayant acheté ton iMac à Montréal, il est possible que tu ais une dalle différente des notres.
> ...


 
Je n'ai pas encore installé Windows XP car j'ai aussi un PC. Un autre moyen de relever la référence ?


----------



## Tetsu (16 Mai 2006)

emeyaenko a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> Je profite de ce sujet car à la base je le pensais basé sur de fausses rumeurs mais j ai constaté à la fnac un imac 20" intel avec un probléme d affichage sur le screen saver flurry avec des lignes noires qui coupent l' écran.....
> 
> ...



Ca m'interesse beaucoup de savoir ce que vous en pensez, je suis moi-meme touché par ce probleme de lignes noires...j'ai d'ailleurs fait un post la-dessus...Pensez vous que ces problemes soient liées a la carte video ?


----------



## lawappe (16 Mai 2006)

radada a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas encore installé Windows XP car j'ai aussi un PC. Un autre moyen de relever la référence ?


Pas à ma connaissance...



			
				tetsu a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'interesse beaucoup de savoir ce que vous en pensez, je suis moi-meme touché par ce probleme de lignes noires...j'ai d'ailleurs fait un post la-dessus...Pensez vous que ces problemes soient liées a la carte video ?


Pour la enième fois: ce n'est PAS un problème. C'est un choix qu'a fait Apple.
Ils ont opté pour un type de scrolling soit disant "optimisé", mais qui génère ce genre de désagrément. On peut d'ailleurs le désactiver avec un des outils de développement (sur le DVD de Tiger), mais le changement n'est pas permanent.


----------



## CordlessPen (17 Mai 2006)

radada a dit:
			
		

> Bon, soit j'ai de la chance, soit je suis aveugle ! Je viens d'acheter un Imac 20 pouces Duo Core Intel et j'ai lu les problèmes rencontrés par d'autres lié à la rémanence. J'ai fait tous les tests, et je ne vois absolument rien d'étrange. J'ai acheté mon Imac chez un revendeur Apple à Montréal, pas sur le site. Je l'ai acheté samedi, donc il y a 2 jours. Le problème a peut-être été corrigé depuis ?



Étant moi-même Montréalais, je serais fou de joie si quelqu'un pouvait me confirmer que les iMacs Nord-Américains ne sont pas touchés. C'est en effet l'impression que j'ai après avoir visité plusieurs sites Américains qui ne font aucune, mais alors là aucune mention d'une quelconque rémanence.

J'ai confiance, j'achète le mien dans quelques semaines... Souhaitez-moi bonne chance!


----------



## lawappe (18 Mai 2006)

CordlessPen a dit:
			
		

> Étant moi-même Montréalais, je serais fou de joie si quelqu'un pouvait me confirmer que les iMacs Nord-Américains ne sont pas touchés. C'est en effet l'impression que j'ai après avoir visité plusieurs sites Américains qui ne font aucune, mais alors là aucune mention d'une quelconque rémanence.
> 
> J'ai confiance, j'achète le mien dans quelques semaines... Souhaitez-moi bonne chance!



Bonne chance ! 

Nous comptons sur toi pour nous tenir au courant, dans le cas où Apple n'aurait pas répondu à notre action entre temps.


----------



## emeyaenko (18 Mai 2006)

Salut j ai pu tester un mac intel 20 pouces à la fnac digital de Paris, et j ai donc fais les manip en question pour voir si rémanence il y a et je n' ai vraiment rien vu..........Et je comprends pas pourquoi il n' y a qu en France que le probléme est constaté en 1er lieu ............
J aimerai bien voir cet effet de rémanence sur le visionnage DVD ou sur de l animation 3d mais je crois que cet effet n' éxiste pas...........


----------



## lawappe (18 Mai 2006)

emeyaenko a dit:
			
		

> Salut j ai pu tester un mac intel 20 pouces à la fnac digital de Paris, et j ai donc fais les manip en question pour voir si rémanence il y a et je n' ai vraiment rien vu..........Et je comprends pas pourquoi il n' y a qu en France que le probléme est constaté en 1er lieu ............
> J aimerai bien voir cet effet de rémanence sur le visionnage DVD ou sur de l animation 3d mais je crois que cet effet n' éxiste pas...........



Salut,

merci pour le test.

Mais c'est toute l'Europe (au bas mot) qui est touchée depuis la sortie des Core Duo.


----------



## etidej (18 Mai 2006)

emeyaenko a dit:
			
		

> Salut j ai pu tester un mac intel 20 pouces à la fnac digital de Paris, et j ai donc fais les manip en question pour voir si rémanence il y a et je n' ai vraiment rien vu..........Et je comprends pas pourquoi il n' y a qu en France que le probléme est constaté en 1er lieu ............
> J aimerai bien voir cet effet de rémanence sur le visionnage DVD ou sur de l animation 3d mais je crois que cet effet n' éxiste pas...........



Non en espagne aussi : Ici le FlL


----------



## lolo@esstin (20 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir a tous. Je suis actuellement en Angleterre et je suis aller aujourd'hui chez WorldPC a Milton keynes. J'ai regarde longtemps les Imac 20 inch et j'ai meme fais le test qui se trouve sur cette page: http://www.diesirae.info/imac/.
Mais j'ai vraiment rien vu. Les 20 '' sont juste a cote des 17 '' et franchement, il n'y a aucune difference. Pour avoir vu le probleme en france sur un 20 '', je peux affirmer que les Imac 20'' que j'ai vu aujourd'hui non pas le probleme.
Malheureusement, je n'ai pas penser a noter la reference du mac.
j'y retourne la semaine prochaine pour plus d'info sur la reference.

Bonsoir


----------



## lawappe (21 Mai 2006)

lolo@esstin a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir a tous. Je suis actuellement en Angleterre et je suis aller aujourd'hui chez WorldPC a Milton keynes. J'ai regarde longtemps les Imac 20 inch et j'ai meme fais le test qui se trouve sur cette page: http://www.diesirae.info/imac/.
> Mais j'ai vraiment rien vu. Les 20 '' sont juste a cote des 17 '' et franchement, il n'y a aucune difference. Pour avoir vu le probleme en france sur un 20 '', je peux affirmer que les Imac 20'' que j'ai vu aujourd'hui non pas le probleme.
> Malheureusement, je n'ai pas penser a noter la reference du mac.
> j'y retourne la semaine prochaine pour plus d'info sur la reference.
> ...



Bonjour,

tiens-nous au courant dès que tu as l'info !

Merci.


----------



## kiks (22 Mai 2006)

emeyaenko a dit:
			
		

> Salut j ai pu tester un mac intel 20 pouces à la fnac digital de Paris, et j ai donc fais les manip en question pour voir si rémanence il y a et je n' ai vraiment rien vu..........Et je comprends pas pourquoi il n' y a qu en France que le probléme est constaté en 1er lieu ............
> J aimerai bien voir cet effet de rémanence sur le visionnage DVD ou sur de l animation 3d mais je crois que cet effet n' éxiste pas...........


 
Salut,

C'est bizarre parceque moi quand je suis allé à la fnac digital,j'ai bien noté la rémanence sur les 20,j'avais même pu comparer au imac g5.
D'ailleurs pour ce qui est des fnac à paris j'ai constaté le problème aussi bien àla fnac digital qu'à celle des ternes.
Cependant j'avais fait ces test début du mois de Mars,mais je ne pense pas que les imacs d'expo aient été changé depuis???

A revoir.


----------



## mkdg (22 Mai 2006)

lolo@esstin a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir a tous. Je suis actuellement en Angleterre et je suis aller aujourd'hui chez WorldPC a Milton keynes. J'ai regarde longtemps les Imac 20 inch et j'ai meme fais le test qui se trouve sur cette page: http://www.diesirae.info/imac/.
> Mais j'ai vraiment rien vu. Les 20 '' sont juste a cote des 17 '' et franchement, il n'y a aucune difference. Pour avoir vu le probleme en france sur un 20 '', je peux affirmer que les Imac 20'' que j'ai vu aujourd'hui non pas le probleme.
> Malheureusement, je n'ai pas penser a noter la reference du mac.
> j'y retourne la semaine prochaine pour plus d'info sur la reference.



Pourtant quelqu'un a vu cette rémanence sur les imacs de l'Apple Store de Londre... Le vendeur a reconnu ce problème (bien qu'il pense qu'il ne soit pas gênant). Son commentaire (il s'agit de GABunyan) est sur le forum Apple :

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=374784&tstart=0

Si tu y retournes, merci de noter le numéro de série (au moins les 5 premiers caractères) pour connaitre le lieu et la date de fabrication... Il s'agit peut-etre d'ordinateurs récents.

Merci !


----------



## desertea (24 Mai 2006)

Quelle truffe, je suis passé à l'Apple store de regent street (londres) la semaine dernière, j'en ai profité pour lire mes mails, mais j'ai totalement oublié de faire la vérif !!!


----------



## lolo@esstin (27 Mai 2006)

lolo@esstin a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir a tous. Je suis actuellement en Angleterre et je suis aller aujourd'hui chez WorldPC a Milton keynes. J'ai regarde longtemps les Imac 20 inch et j'ai meme fais le test qui se trouve sur cette page: http://www.diesirae.info/imac/.
> Mais j'ai vraiment rien vu. Les 20 '' sont juste a cote des 17 '' et franchement, il n'y a aucune difference. Pour avoir vu le probleme en france sur un 20 '', je peux affirmer que les Imac 20'' que j'ai vu aujourd'hui non pas le probleme.
> Malheureusement, je n'ai pas penser a noter la reference du mac.
> j'y retourne la semaine prochaine pour plus d'info sur la reference.
> ...



Bonjour a tous
Je suis retourne chez PCWorld ce matin pour regarder de nouveau les imacs et noter leur ref. Alors voila, je vois toujours rien par rapport aux autres imacs que j'ai  pu deja voir avec ce probleme et par rapport au 17 '' juste a cote chez PCWorld.
J'ai note les references de deux imacs 20''. 
W8602H0BU2P  & W85501JMTAR.
Voila. Bon week-end a tous.


----------



## lawappe (27 Mai 2006)

lolo@esstin a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour a tous
> Je suis retourne chez PCWorld ce matin pour regarder de nouveau les imacs et noter leur ref. Alors voila, je vois toujours rien par rapport aux autres imacs que j'ai  pu deja voir avec ce probleme et par rapport au 17 '' juste a cote chez PCWorld.
> J'ai note les references de deux imacs 20''.
> W8602H0BU2P  & W85501JMTAR.
> Voila. Bon week-end a tous.



Ils font parti des tout premiers iMac Core Duo, le second a même été fabriqué en 2005 !
Les deux sortent des usines chinoises.

Apparemment, ils n'ont pas été fabriqués dans les mêmes usines que tous ceux qui sont touchés par les traînées.

S'ils ne sont effectivement pas affectés, ça pourrait signifier qu'Apple a vendu une énorme série deffectueuse, notamment sur l'Europe.


----------



## Tarul (27 Mai 2006)

j'ai fait quelques tests(mais pas poussé!, l'imac n'avait pas accés au net, donc pas displaytesteur ou test de l'animation du site) sur un imac 20 " dans sa configuration de base chez ma fnac, mercredi dernier. 
j'ai fait mumuse avec lui pendant un petit moment. J'ai lancé même les applis ilife, safari, mail, keynote, page...., plus l'animation coloré qui tourne sur les mac(celle de lapub pour les ipods et celle présentant les applications ilife et d'OsX)
j'ai fait des déplacements plus ou moins rapide des fenêtres des diverses applis,mais  je n'ai pas vu les problèmes de rémanence décrit. 
malheuresement, je n'ai pas sa référence, tout ce que je sais c'est qu'il y est depuis la sortie officiel des imac intel dans les fnac.


----------



## lawappe (13 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

un petit point sur le problème de rémanence qui affecte les iMac Core Duo:

- les magazines A Vos Mac et Québec Micro publient ce mois-ci un article sur le problème.

- l'Italie semble également avoir été informée récemment, car plusieurs utilisateurs italiens se plaignent de traînées

- UFC Que Choisir prépare en ce moment même son action pour défendre nos droits (si vous n'êtes pas recensés, contactez-nous rapidement). 

Plus d'infos sur le site: www.diesirae.info/imac


----------



## Faroja (14 Juin 2006)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme, il ne s'agit pas d'un effet d'optique, mais belle et bien d'une piètre qualité de la dalle.
> J'ai pu constater cette rémanance parce que j'en ai pris connaissance à la lecture du précédent fil, sinon, je ne l'aurais pas remarqué.
> Pour le moment, cela ne me dérange pas et je pense bien que le marketing Apple a, en connaissance de cause, accépté et validé cet écran qui peut parraitre inacceptable pour certain.




Bonjour,
je viens d'acquérir un imac intel 20''. Je n'ai aucun problème avec mon écran, même après avoir effectué toutes les manipulations que vous indiquez


----------



## lawappe (14 Juin 2006)

Faroja a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> je viens d'acquérir un imac intel 20''. Je n'ai aucun problème avec mon écran, même après avoir effectué toutes les manipulations que vous indiquez



Est-ce que je peux te joindre par iChat ou MSN ?
J'aimerais le vérifier par moi-même en discutant avec toi au sujet de certaines vérifications.

Si tu est d'accord, communiques moi un contact MSN ou iChat par Message Privé.

Merci.


----------



## oohTONY (15 Juin 2006)

Je viens de voir la raménence 'grâce' à la petit vidéo.
Frenchement c'est vraiment minime comme effet ! Je vois pas comment sa peut gêner quelqu'un ... Sa fait 1 mois que j'ai mon iMac 20" et j'avais jusque là rien constaté.


----------



## samoussa (15 Juin 2006)

au risque de sortir du sujet (sorry les modos :rose: ), mon macbook reçu il y a une semaine repart pour echange à l'applestore à cause d'un probleme de remanence. Principalement visible sur les couleurs bleues ( je vous raconte pas le deplacement d'une page macG  les barres de menu bleues du haut laissent des trainées turquoises qui petes les yeux dans le noir  
Je pense là aussi qu'à 1300&#8364; on peut être exigeant quant à la qualité de la dalle.


----------



## lawappe (15 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> au risque de sortir du sujet (sorry les modos :rose: ), mon macbook reçu il y a une semaine repart pour echange à l'applestore à cause d'un probleme de remanence. Principalement visible sur les couleurs bleues ( je vous raconte pas le deplacement d'une page macG  les barres de menu bleues du haut laissent des trainées turquoises qui petes les yeux dans le noir
> Je pense là aussi qu'à 1300&#8364; on peut être exigeant quant à la qualité de la dalle.


C'est pas tout à fait du hors sujet, vu que le problème que tu décris est exactement le même que sur nos iMac Core Duo.

Ca commence à faire beaucoup maintenant... il faudrait qu'Apple se penche un peu plus sur la qualité de ses produits plutôt que sur le cours de ses actions. 

Tu devrais ouvrir un sujet dédié aux MacBook, et si tu as besoin, je peux mettre mon site à dispo pour diffuser les infos et suivre l'évolution: www.diesirae.info/imac


----------



## samoussa (15 Juin 2006)

je dois recevoir mon second macbook debut de semaine prochaine; J'attends de voir ce qu'il donne, si c'est pareil alors j'ouvrirai un sujet la dessus. Je te tiens au courant.

Je suis d'ailleurs allé à la fnac il y a quelque jours et leur macbook de demo avait le même probleme que le mien, plus accentué encore.


----------



## lawappe (15 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> je dois recevoir mon second macbook debut de semaine prochaine; J'attends de voir ce qu'il donne, si c'est pareil alors j'ouvrirai un sujet la dessus. Je te tiens au courant.
> 
> Je suis d'ailleurs allé à la fnac il y a quelque jours et leur macbook de demo avait le même probleme que le mien, plus accentué encore.



Parfait, j'attends de tes nouvelles.


----------



## mathusalem (15 Juin 2006)

c'est quand même un truc de fou ces histoires de rémanences :mouais: 

du coup ça me conforte dans l'idée d'attendre la prochaine génération avant de switcher : pas envie d'attendre que ma machine fasse la navette avec le SAV d'Apple.


----------



## DarKOrange (15 Juin 2006)

Si vous constatez des effets de rémanence sur les MacBook merci d'ouvrir un fil dans le forum Mac portables  

Ca permettra de partager vos opinions avec ceux qui ont un Mac portable et qui ne viennent pas forcément dans ce forum !


----------



## fredzarf (15 Juin 2006)

Bon, comme je l'ai indiqué dans les forums de diesirae.info, j'ai reçu "mon" (celui de ma copine) iMac 20" Intel Core Duo aujourd'hui même...

Bon verdict... iMac positif au problème de dalle !
Je l'ai reçu cet après-midi, lui ai fait son petit check-up et installé la RAM de 2 Go avant de m'apercevoir qu'effectivement la "rémanence" était bien là.  (je m'en suis douté déjà en l'installant et en déplaçant la souris... je percevais un léger éclaircissement de chaque côté du pointeur... au fond de moi je me disais "non, il reste une chance").
Peut-être que cette "rémanence" me semble un peu moins importante que celle que j'avais pu observer sur d'autres modèles 20", mais là je vous dirai c'est très subjectif.

M'enfin ça ne change rien au problème... et au plaisir que je prends bien sûr à profiter de cette nouvelle machine !!! 

Edit : Front Row ! Ça roxx dur ! Excellent ! Je suis si fier d'avoir le Mac le plus rapide du moment (surtout avec la RAM et la VRAM à bloc)... Trop de la balle !!! ... Bon je me calme, ce n'est pas tout à fait le mien mais celui de ma chérie...


----------



## oohTONY (16 Juin 2006)

Mon iMAc 20" a une ramenence détectable unniquement avec la petit vidéo et la barre tricilore et encore c'est leger.

Sinon Fred Mic tu n'as pas le Mac le plus puissant : il y a le QUAD qui est certe dépassé mais plus puissant et en intel le Mac Book Pro 2,16 Ghz Core Duo ; désolé


----------



## daffyb (16 Juin 2006)

J'ai reçu un MacBook hier.
C'est la version 2GHz avec 1 Go de RAM.
J'ai pu faire un comparatif de la rémanence entre mon iMac Core Duo et le MacBook.
C'est incomparable !!
Le MacBook s'en sort beaucoup mieux.
Mon comparatif se fait uniquement avec la fenêtre à Propo lorsque la navigation au clavier est activé (cercle bleu au tour des boutons)
Donc, je dirais que la rémanence du MacBook est très largement accéptable et très oeu visible (dans mon cas bien entendu)


----------



## lawappe (16 Juin 2006)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reçu un MacBook hier.
> C'est la version 2GHz avec 1 Go de RAM.
> J'ai pu faire un comparatif de la rémanence entre mon iMac Core Duo et le MacBook.
> C'est incomparable !!
> ...



Ok, ce qui prouve encore une fois la très mauvaise qualité d'affichage des iMac Core Duo


----------



## fredzarf (16 Juin 2006)

oohTONY a dit:
			
		

> Sinon Fred Mic tu n'as pas le Mac le plus puissant : il y a le QUAD qui est certe dépassé mais plus puissant et en intel le Mac Book Pro 2,16 Ghz Core Duo ; désolé


Pour le MacBookPro 2,16 GHz et le iMac Intel Core Duo 2 GHz c'est du kiff kiff.
http://www.barefeats.com/mbcd2.html

Par contre si l'iMac fait prendre la pilule à tous les G5 (surtout sur les applis UB)...
http://www.barefeats.com/imcd.html

... le Quad le remet en place dans certains domaines, c'est sûr !
http://www.barefeats.com/imcd2.html

Et enfin les applications Adobe manquent à l'appel.
http://www.barefeats.com/rosetta.html

Ce ne sont que des benchs, mais ça donne de bonnes idées (ce qui fait qu'il y a quelques mois j'hésitai beaucoup à acheter le Quad).


----------



## whiplash (16 Juin 2006)

Salut,

de mon côté j'ai mon CD 20'' depuis le mois de mars et à chaque fois que quelqu'un ouvrait un fil sur le sujet je faisait le test....verdict.... Toujours rien tout est normal j'ai même fait  faire le test par 2 autres personnes pour voir si ce n'était que moi et non toujours rien.  Cependant à l'école nous avons un CD 17'' et un G5 17'' et TOUT deux on une rémanence autant avec les videos, le defilement de fenetre ou le tracé avec le doigt.... je ne sais pas d'où ça vient mais ça ne concerne pas que les 20''

cya


----------



## lawappe (16 Juin 2006)

whiplash a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> de mon côté j'ai mon CD 20'' depuis le mois de mars et à chaque fois que quelqu'un ouvrait un fil sur le sujet je faisait le test....verdict.... Toujours rien tout est normal j'ai même fait  faire le test par 2 autres personnes pour voir si ce n'était que moi et non toujours rien.  Cependant à l'école nous avons un CD 17'' et un G5 17'' et TOUT deux on une rémanence autant avec les videos, le defilement de fenetre ou le tracé avec le doigt.... je ne sais pas d'où ça vient mais ça ne concerne pas que les 20''
> 
> cya



La rémanence dont tu parles n'est pas le problème qui nous concerne.
Tu parles de rémanence sur les videos, alors que nous parlons de traînées sur les éléments de OS X.

Déplace la fenêtre A Propos de ce Mac de gauche à droite, et admire les traînées blanches.
Si tu ne les vois pas, prends contact avec moi par MP, ça peut être intéressant.


----------



## Eul Mulot (24 Juin 2006)

C'est quand même moche que la qualitée de la dalle soit aussi merdique sur un mac de ce prix !

Apparament d'après ce que j'ai lu ce sont surtout les utilisateurs de 20" qui ont des problèmes de rémanence, et aussi apparament quelques 17", y a t il eu des informations officielles venant d'apple quant à ces problèmes ? Parce que bon si je me retourve avec un imac 17" tout neuf et qu'il laisse des trainées monstrueuses derriere lui ca va calmer mon switch de suite !:hein:


----------



## lawappe (24 Juin 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> y a t il eu des informations officielles venant d'apple quant à ces problèmes ?



Pas encore, mais UFC Que Choisir France va envoyer un courrier à Apple, et nous espérons avoir enfin une réponse claire.


----------



## Eul Mulot (24 Juin 2006)

Okay ! Il paraitrai que les dalles Samsung ne sont pas touchées, à prendre avec des pincettes !


----------



## lawappe (25 Juin 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> Okay ! Il paraitrai que les dalles Samsung ne sont pas touchées, à prendre avec des pincettes !



Change de source d'information ! 

Tous les iMac Core Duo touchés et ouverts utilisent une dalle Samsung.
C'est d'ailleurs indiqué sur notre site d'action, rubrique "Suivi d'intervention", avec la référence de la dalle.


----------



## Eul Mulot (25 Juin 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Change de source d'information !
> 
> Tous les iMac Core Duo touch&#233;s et ouverts utilisent une dalle Samsung.
> C'est d'ailleurs indiqu&#233; sur notre site d'action, rubrique "Suivi d'intervention", avec la r&#233;f&#233;rence de la dalle.


Oups au temps pour moi, je me suis pr&#233;cipit&#233; ! :S

Donc m&#234;me en changeant la dalle la r&#233;manence existe toujours ? C'est pas glop ca; la r&#233;manence constat&#233;e sur les 17" dans un cas extreme est elle aussi "forte" que sur un 20" ?


----------



## lawappe (25 Juin 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> Oups au temps pour moi, je me suis précipité ! :S
> 
> Donc même en changeant la dalle la rémanence existe toujours ? C'est pas glop ca; la rémanence constatée sur les 17" dans un cas extreme est elle aussi "forte" que sur un 20" ?



Apple change de dalle (et la carte mère + carte vidéo) pour l'identique, ce qui est une absurdité.

La rémanence est moindre sur le 17".


----------



## Eul Mulot (25 Juin 2006)

Ok, merci bien de l'info !


----------



## Tarul (3 Juillet 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> Ok, merci bien de l'info !


j'avasi des apréhensions a ce niveau là, pour mon imac 173. et j'ai aucun souscis. Je ne sais pas si j'ai de la vrai rémanance ou pas, une chose est sur c'est que cela ne me dérange pas, vu que je ne la perçoit pas.


----------



## gibet_b (3 Juillet 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> j'avasi des apréhensions a ce niveau là, pour mon imac 173. et j'ai aucun souscis. Je ne sais pas si j'ai de la vrai rémanance ou pas, une chose est sur c'est que cela ne me dérange pas, vu que je ne la perçoit pas.



Tout pareil que mon cher Tarul. Et pourtant je suis toute la journée dessus, je vais un peu de graphisme, un peu de vidéo, un peu de bureautique, net, etc.


----------



## vincebart (5 Juillet 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand même moche que la qualitée de la dalle soit aussi merdique sur un mac de ce prix !



nexagere pas...je suis en pocession de l'imac depuis le mois de fevrier, et c'est en venant lire les fils de ce forum quelques mois plus tard que j'ai remarqué cette rémanence.
Ceci pour dire que cette dalle n'est pas aussi merdique que ça, que j'ai un petit sourire de bonheur a chaque fois que je sors mon mac de son reveil et que je ne regrette en aucune façon le fait d'avoir laché 1800euros pour cette machine qui tous les jours satisfait mes souhaits.

A bon entendeur


----------



## Fredoch (6 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,
Je viens aussi de découvrir ce problème de rémanence. Bon, j'avoue qu'au début j'avais quelques doutes. Par rapport à mon iMac G5 20', je trouvais la qualité vidéo moindre...
Au début j'ai rencontré quelques soucis de contraste sur les vidéo (que se soit en AVI, MP4 ou DVD commerciaux) même après un bon réglage et étalonnage.
J'ai donc placé mes 2 iMac côte à côte...
Je suis désolé mais y'a pas photo ! Il y a effectivement un sacré différence pour une même vidéo, un même réglage de couleur et étalonnage.
Je me suis donc renseigné en cherchant sur la toile. Je suis tombé sur les problèmes de rémanence sur les iMac Intel Core Duo.
Un simple test et effectivement je suis aussi dans ce cas.
Je me suis donc associé aux personnes rencontrant ce problème sur diesirea.info...
Je vais tout de même téléphoner à mon revendeur Apple sur Paris... A voir donc...
Merci !


----------



## gibet_b (6 Juillet 2006)

Attention, je crois que personne n'a dit qu'il n'y avait pas de rémanence sur les iMacs 20" CD  Simplement que ce problème ne gène que de rares personnes, très sensibles à la qualité d'affichage. 99% des gens ne se rendent pas compte du problème de rémanence et sont ravis de leur iMac.


----------



## lawappe (6 Juillet 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> 99% des gens ne se rendent pas compte du problème de rémanence et sont ravis de leur iMac.



Au vu des retours que nous avons, ce chiffre est très exagéré, il faut le revoir à la baisse.


----------



## eman (11 Juillet 2006)

J'ai reçu mon imac intel 20" la semaine dernière. Quelle belle machine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Je suis admiratif à chaque fois que je le vois...........Enfin bref je ferai un descriptif de mes observations un peu plus tard.

Connaissant les problèmes de rémanence des imac je n'ai pas voulu voir si le mien était affecté. Et puis au fil de la semaine çà me perturbait cette histoire.

Alors j'ai donc fait le test avec la fenêtre " a propos de ce mac " et j'ai effectivement vu une légère traînée blanche, mais rien de bien alarmant. je dirais que c'est presque normal pour un écran lcd. Au boulot j'ai un viewsonic vg910b et j'ai des traînées bleues quand je bouge la fenêtre de macgeneration. Mais franchement faut vraiment passer son temps à bouger les fenêtres pour être déranger. Ce qui n'est le cas de personnes je pense.
Et puis hier J'ai pu connecté l'imac à internet et faire le test avec l'anim. *Au début je n'ai rien constaté et puis après avoir vu l'anim une bonne dizaine de fois mon oeil c'est tout à coup adapté à l'écran et j'ai pu voir la rémanence*. Des trainées bleues turquoises apparaissent c'est indéniable. Je suis décu mais je le répète *ce n'est pas du tout évident au premier coup d'oeil et l'écran reste tout de même de bonne facture*.

En revanche il est clair que c'est inacceptable vu le prix de la machine. Mais je ne sais pas encore si je vais demander une intervention. Je n'ai pas le temps pour çà j'ai vraiment besoin de l'ordi pour bosser.Et puis comme le problème n'est pas résolu l'emmener ne changera rien...........à part avoir un nouvel imac avec de la rémanence. En tout cas j'appelle applecare pour faire part de ce problème.


----------



## Lizandre (11 Juillet 2006)

Nan mais vous êtes malades. Regarder une animation une bonne dizaine de fois et ensuite être scandalisé parce que, effectivement, des trainées apparaissent. Parfaitement invisibles avant, dans des conditions normales d'utilisation.

Je vais vous dire le vrai scandale : si vous regardez votre écran avec une loupe, vous verrez que les points sont en fait une mosaïque de points verts, bleus et rouges ! INACCEPTABLE ! REMBOURSEZ ! ON VOIT LES POINTS A L'OEIL NU !

J'ai vraiment l'impression que des gens se font une idée totalement irréaliste de ce qu'est un produit informatique manufacturé. Ce n'est pas parce que c'est APPLE que c'est parfait. C'est un produit industriel !

J'ai même lu une client qui appelait "rémanence" la déformation des couleurs quand il appuyait sur l'écran avec un doigt !

ça me rappelle quand le coca rendait mystérieusement malade le nord de la france et la belgique il y a quelques années...


----------



## eman (11 Juillet 2006)

Lizandre a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais vous êtes malades. Regarder une animation une bonne dizaine de fois et ensuite être scandalisé parce que, effectivement, des trainées apparaissent. Parfaitement invisibles avant, dans des conditions normales d'utilisation.
> 
> Je vais vous dire le vrai scandale : si vous regardez votre écran avec une loupe, vous verrez que les points sont en fait une mosaïque de points verts, bleus et rouges ! INACCEPTABLE ! REMBOURSEZ ! ON VOIT LES POINTS A L'OEIL NU !
> 
> ...



Oui c'est vrai mais j'ai pu regarder une bonne dizaine de fois d'autres écran lcd je n'ai rien constater, alors...........


----------



## zoulou03200 (11 Juillet 2006)

Sur mon PC j'ai un Hyundai 17" Q17 qui a 3 ans, et je peux bouger toutes les fenêtres que je veux à la vitesse que je veux sans constater AUCUNE traînée ou rémanence.
Donc j'imagine ma réaction si j'avais ce problème sur une machine neuve à 1800 euros !!
Quant à Lizandre, il serait souhaitable qu'il se calme un peu.....


----------



## vincebart (11 Juillet 2006)

Lizandre a dit:
			
		

> Je vais vous dire le vrai scandale : si vous regardez votre écran avec une loupe, vous verrez que les points sont en fait une mosaïque de points verts, bleus et rouges !




les trois couleurs primaires sont le bleu, le rouge, et le jaune...tu vois deux de ces couleurs, la troisiéme est un mélange de jaune et de bleu...ceci est du soit au fait que soit tu as mal vu le vert qui est en fait un mélange, soit ta loupe n'était pas assez forte.

tout ça pour dire que TOUTES les couleurs sont faites a partir de ces trois couleurs et qu'il est normal de les voir sur n'importe quel écran à l'aide d'une simple loupe.

je suis pocesseur d'un intel mac 20", j'ai effectivement connaissance de cette rémanence sur ma machine, mais pour mon utilisation (internet, video, musique, traitement de texte) , rien en professionnel, je suis obligé de dire que cet ordinateur me convient et me comble tous les jours. 

Je ne suis pas sur que pour une utilisation professionnelle ce problème ne soit que bénin, mais il est certain qu'il est normal de se prononcer ...maintenant, de là a franchir le pas de le renvoyer, supporter toutes les contraintes que cela implique, je ne suis pas sur que cela soit suffisamment génant.

Ce n'est pas la premiere fois que je m'exprime sur le sujet, mais je tiens a faire part de mon avis.

A bon entendeur.

Vinz kya la frite ;D


----------



## Lizandre (12 Juillet 2006)

1) Pour faire vite : c'était de l'ironie.

2) Tu confonds peinture (cyan-magenta-jaune) et informatique (bleu-vert-rouge) qui n'utilisent pas le même principe de composition des couleurs primaires (additive / soustractive).


L'oeil humain étant plus sensible au vert, les mosaiques LCD comportent généralement plus de pixels verts que de bleus ou rouges.

@zoulou ; tu ne peux comparer qu'en recréant le même profil de couleurs fond / fenêtre, il ne s'agit pas simplement d'agiter des fenêtres comme un décérébré. Et, paradoxalement, un écran avec un taux de rafraîchissement inférieur peut diminuer l'impression de "rémanence" en limitant l'effet de persistance rétinienne.


----------



## EScTB (20 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai recemment fait l'accisition d'un imac intel 17" et e dois dire que je n'ai pas cette remanence, j'ai fait l'animation sur internet et bougé la fenetre a propos de votre mac et je n'ai aucun probleme.


Eric


----------



## eman (20 Juillet 2006)

EScTB a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai recemment fait l'accisition d'un imac intel 17" et e dois dire que je n'ai pas cette remanence, j'ai fait l'animation sur internet et bougé la fenetre a propos de votre mac et je n'ai aucun probleme.
> 
> ...



t'en as de la chance. Moi j'ai le 20" depuis 2 semaines et en plus de la rémanence j'ai également des traits  verticaux ou horizontaux qui scintillent dés que sort de la mis en veille de l'écran.


----------



## depots51 (6 Août 2006)

Bonjour à tous.

Je viens de m'acheter un iMac 02" avec 512 Mo de mémoire à la fnac.

Au début, pas de problème de rémanence. Puis j'ai installé Windows avec BootCamp (je viens de switcher) qui ne présentait que pas de problème de rémanence une fois les drivers fournis pas apple Installé.

Et puis j'ai installé 1 Go de mémoire commandé séparement. Et là le phénomène de rémanence et apparu. Sur Os X il est trés peu prononcé et ne me géne pas. Par contre Windows est inutilisable (mal de crane tres rapidement).

Pour des fana de Mac que vous êtes je pense que cela ne doit pas vous gêner outre mesure. Mais pour moi qui viens de switcher et qui uilise des applications avec Windows je trouve cela très génant. J'ai constaté le même phénoméne avec Parallels bien qu'il soit beaucoup moins prononcé.

En tout cas, il semblerait que mes problèmes de rémanence apparaissent (s'intensifient) avec l'ajout de mémoire RAM.


----------



## Tarul (6 Août 2006)

depots51 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Je viens de m'acheter un iMac 02" avec 512 Mo de mémoire à la fnac.
> 
> ...



as-tu essayé de la retirer cette barette, pour voir si cette rémanence diminue?


----------



## lawappe (6 Août 2006)

depots51 a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, il semblerait que mes problèmes de rémanence apparaissent (s'intensifient) avec l'ajout de mémoire RAM.



Salut,

pour avoir testé de nombreux iMac Core Duo avec 512, 1 Go et 2 Go de Ram, j'en suis arrivé à la conclusion que la Ram n'affecte pas le phénomène puisque j'ai constaté le même défaut à chaque fois.

Si tu as une telle distorsion, je pense que ton soucis est isolé et vient soit de ta barrette, soit du fait que tu ne t'étais pas rendu compte de la rémanence immédiatement (cas de très nombreux utilisateurs).

Bon courage.


----------



## marseillelaciotat (28 Septembre 2006)

Salut &#224; tous. Je vai faire vite et souhaite savoir si quelqu'un rencontre le m&#234;me probl&#232;me que moi.
Je sui Mac depuis mon Mac 512 de 1985 donc &#231;a fait un ba&#239;l, ma seule escapade a &#233;t&#233; une NeXTStation en parrall&#232;le de mon PowerMac 7200 de 1995.
A mon compteur j'ai pas moins de 11 mod&#232;les diff&#233;rents de Mac depuis 1985 sans avoir JAMAIS rencontr&#233; de SAV. Et pourtant je me rapplelle avoir tomb&#233; mon MacClassic II, avoir cass&#233; la carte m&#232;re de l'iMac G3 Bondi en installant de la m&#233;moire suppl&#233;mentaire... Mais force est de constater que ces machines fonctionnent toujours (tout comme mon vieil Apple II de 1981).
Mais aujourd'hui la situation semble &#233;voluer. J'ai achet&#233; un iMac G5 20" en mai 2005, il a lach&#233; &#224; 3 reprises d&#233;but 2006, Apple a &#233;t&#233; sympa et a chang&#233; 2 alimentation et 3 cartes m&#232;res. En juin 2006, ils ont fini par le remplacer part iMac Core Duo 20" et l&#224; les probl&#232;mes ont vraiment commenc&#233;s : la REMANENCE ! R&#233;sultat des courses 2 &#233;crans chang&#233;s et au final je viens de recevoir le nouvel iMac Core2Duo 20" pour mettre fin aux bandes clignotantes et color&#233;es que tout le monde d&#233;crit dans les divers forums. Je pr&#233;cise que ma config est normale sans ajout particulier.
Mais devinez quoi, le nouvel iMac n'a qu'un jour d'utilisation et les tests sont formels : la r&#233;manence est de retour !
Rassurez-vous s'il ne reste qu'un acheteur de Mac se sera moi, le SAV Apple est bien le meilleur, mais je crains que la qualit&#233; des nouvelles machines ne soit pas &#224; la hauteur de la r&#233;putation de la marque. Alors j'ai fais le test des &#233;crans que j'ai au bureau : des Macs et des Dell et franchement la r&#233;manence est partout, plus ou moins pronoc&#233;e, m&#234;me sur mon petit iBook G4 de 2004. Alors pas de panique et esp&#233;rons que les approvisionnements de la pomme soient, &#224; l'avenir de meilleure qualit&#233;.

Mac Pour toujours.

:modo: Il existe d&#233;j&#224; un fil sur la "r&#233;manence", pas besoin d'en ouvrir un nouveau. je fusionne.


----------



## rizoto (28 Septembre 2006)

Le sujet a déja été abordé ici :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=140655

le sujet  a été tourné dans tous les sens. Mais que faire mis à part constater?


----------



## gibet_b (5 Octobre 2006)

marseillelaciotat a dit:


> Salut à tous. Je vai faire vite et souhaite savoir si quelqu'un rencontre le même problème que moi.
> Je sui Mac depuis mon Mac 512 de 1985 donc ça fait un baïl, ma seule escapade a été une NeXTStation en parrallèle de mon PowerMac 7200 de 1995.
> A mon compteur j'ai pas moins de 11 modèles différents de Mac depuis 1985 sans avoir JAMAIS rencontré de SAV. Et pourtant je me rapplelle avoir tombé mon MacClassic II, avoir cassé la carte mère de l'iMac G3 Bondi en installant de la mémoire supplémentaire... Mais force est de constater que ces machines fonctionnent toujours (tout comme mon vieil Apple II de 1981).
> Mais aujourd'hui la situation semble évoluer. J'ai acheté un iMac G5 20" en mai 2005, il a laché à 3 reprises début 2006, Apple a été sympa et a changé 2 alimentation et 3 cartes mères. En juin 2006, ils ont fini par le remplacer part iMac Core Duo 20" et là les problèmes ont vraiment commencés : la REMANENCE ! Résultat des courses 2 écrans changés et au final je viens de recevoir le nouvel iMac Core2Duo 20" pour mettre fin aux bandes clignotantes et colorées que tout le monde décrit dans les divers forums. Je précise que ma config est normale sans ajout particulier.
> ...



Franchement je trouve que le SAV d'Apple a été au poil avec toi : échange d'un G5 par un CoreDuo puis par un Core2Duo. Quand on voit qu'ils ne veulent même plus venir chercher les MacBooks à domicile...


----------



## Lizandre (6 Octobre 2006)

rizoto a dit:


> Le sujet a déja été abordé ici :
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=140655
> 
> le sujet  a été tourné dans tous les sens. Mais que faire mis à part constater?



Moi, j'attends le premier cas d'apparition de la Vierge sur un écran d'iMac rémanent ;-)


----------

